# Frequenzumrichter und fehlerschutzschalter



## gustek (19 September 2012)

Hi leute,bin neu hier und brauche euer fachwissen.wir haben einen schaltschrank mit 4  stöber umrichter und die ganze Anlage wird überwacht von einem F.I typ b. Wir haben oft Probleme mit der auslösen der F.I durch den ableitstrom des umrichters.meiner meinung nach gehört keine F.I in die anlage mit FU aber wir sind nicht ganz sicher wie die vorschriften sind.Ich hoffe jemand kann behilflich sein.


----------



## MSB (19 September 2012)

Also ob ein FI in die Anlage gehört bestimmt zu aller erst mal die Netzform, getroffene Schutzmaßnahmen, Brandschutz etc.

1. Bei 3-phasigen Frequenzumrichter wird ein FI Typ B benötigt
2. FI's vor Frequenzumrichtern sollten kurzzeitverzögert sein, das ist zeitlich zwischen "normal" und "Selektiv"
3. Die meisten FU-Hersteller empfehlen je einen FI pro FU einzusetzen.

Also kurzum, wenn du keine Ahnung betreffs Schutzarten hast, dann frag jemanden, der Ahnung hat und die Anlage auch mal anschauen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ThorstenD2 (19 September 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> 3. Die meisten FU-Hersteller empfehlen je einen FI pro FU einzusetzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das so? Ich habe eine Anlage mit jeweils einem allstromsensitiven RCD pro Schaltschrank-Feld. In einem Feld sind 3 große FU's welche öfter mal zeitgleich starten bzw. Stoppen. Dabei löst dann der RCD aus.Meiner Meinung nach müsste man entweder pro Antrieb einen RCD nachrüsten (je 300 Euro) oder ausbauen. Das hab ich jetzt erstmal getan - die 20 anderen ähnlichen Anlagen, allerdings auch Älter, besitzen keinen RCD für Antriebe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bär1971 (19 September 2012)

@MSB... er fragt ja...
Und ich würde mir bei häufigen Fehlauslösungen auch überlegen je Umrichter einen eigenen FI zu nehmen. Die Notwendigkeit das einer verbaut werden muss, hat ja der Anlagenbauer schon bestimmt... Niemand baut freiwillig nen Typ-B-RCD ein wenn es nicht sein muss...


----------



## MSB (19 September 2012)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müsste man entweder pro Antrieb einen RCD nachrüsten (je 300 Euro) oder ausbauen.


Ausbauen kannst und darfst du nur, wenn du noch gewährleisten kannst das du die Abschaltzeit im Fehlerfall einhältst, was du schon aus Prinzip nur im TN-Netz kannst.
(Um Forderungen von anderen Seiten z.B. Brandgefährdung mal außer acht zu lassen.)

Mein Punkt 3 war bei genauer betrachtung wohl unpräzise formuliert.

Ob du einen FI einsetzt oder nicht ist dem FU-Hersteller per se absolut egal, aber wenn du einen einsetzt,
empfehlen eben die meisten Hersteller nur einen FI pro FU zu verwenden, das wars was ich eigentlich ausdrücken wollte.
Das ganze verfolgt natürlich nur den Sinn und Zweck um eben Fehlauslösungen zu vermeiden ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bär1971 (19 September 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Ausbauen kannst und darfst du nur, wenn du noch gewährleisten kannst das du die Abschaltzeit im Fehlerfall einhältst, was du schon aus Prinzip nur im TN-Netz kannst...



Ohne FI darf der FU nur im TN-Netz mit zusätzlichem Potentialausgleich (min. 10mm²Cu) betrieben werden, und dann auch nur wenn keine Normen bezüglich besondere Betriebsstätten/Brandschutz zu beachten sind.


----------



## adi68 (19 September 2012)

Hi,

wir setzen Toshiba - FUs ein da kann man die Ableitbrücke derKondensatoren von der  Erde trennen.
Vielleicht ist das bei deinen Umrichtern auch möglich.

Gruß


----------



## RealDrive (19 September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Thema taucht hier öfter auf.
Deshalb hier nochmal was zum Nachlesen.
Anhang anzeigen FU und FI in einer Anlage.pdf


Anhang anzeigen ZVEI - Leitfaden für Fehlerstromschutzeinrichtungen.pdf


Vielleicht könnte man zu diesem Thema "FU mit FI (RCD)" eine Art FAQ zusammenstellen.
Weis leider nicht ob und wie man so etwas bewerkstelligen kann.

Leider gibt es keine eindeutige Aussage zum Einsatz eines FI (RCD) bei FU Betrieb.

Die sogenannte "Ableitbrücke" oder auch EMV-Schalter genannt zu öffnen ist keine Lösung.
Die Trennung des Erdpotentials (PE) vom Eingangsfilter und/oder Zwischenkreis
(sollte) muss nur bei Betrieb im IT-Netz getrennt werden.

Viele Grüße

VLT_RealDrive


----------



## MSB (19 September 2012)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Ohne FI darf der FU nur im TN-Netz mit zusätzlichem Potentialausgleich (min. 10mm²Cu) betrieben werden...


Das wiederum, ist wenn du jetzt schon einen auf Normenreiter machst, nur eine Möglichkeit von 3en, wenn auch die häufig einfachste und somit häufigste.



			
				VLT_RealDrive schrieb:
			
		

> Die sogenannte "Ableitbrücke" oder auch EMV-Schalter genannt zu öffnen ist keine Lösung.
> Die Trennung des Erdpotentials (PE) vom Eingangsfilter und/oder Zwischenkreis
> (sollte) muss nur bei Betrieb im IT-Netz getrennt werden.


Das wiederum kommt ganz darauf an für was du eine Lösung suchst ...
Wenn es um ungewollte FI-Auslösungen gibt, ist das durchaus eine Lösung ... wenn auch keine besonders schöne ... aber man könnte dann wenigstens die Filterart wählen,
z.B. besonders Ableitstromarme Filter vorbauen, oder einen Netzfilter für alle FUs verwenden.
Wobei man auch sagen muss, das die meisten kleineren Toshiba-FU's eigentlich immer standardmäßig Netzfilter an Board haben, bei vielen anderen Herstellern ist das ja mehr oder weniger eine Bestelloption ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

